# αέρα πατέρα



## La usurpadora (Jul 10, 2008)

Πώς θα μπορούσαμε να το αποδώσουμε στα αγγλικά; Είναι και σκέτο το ρημάδι. Πρέπει να σταθεί μόνο του. 
Αν πούμε nuts ή bonkers δεν περιορίζουμε την έννοιά του;


----------



## nickel (Jul 10, 2008)

Με τη σημασία του «ασυνάρτητος», θα έλεγα *(a bit) all over the place*.


----------



## La usurpadora (Jul 10, 2008)

Το all over the place μου πέρασε από το μυαλό. Μαζί με το a bit, πιστεύεις ότι αν το έβλεπε ο Άγγλος ξεκρέμαστο θα καταλάβαινε;


----------



## nickel (Jul 10, 2008)

Έχουν μια αντιστοιχία, γιατί μπορούν και τα δύο να περιγράψουν και πράγματα και ανθρώπους. Αλλά σφραγίδα εγκυρότητας δεν μπορεί να σου βάλει κανείς αν δεν έχει το κείμενό σου.


----------



## La usurpadora (Jul 10, 2008)

Ναι, ναι, σίγουρα. Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθεια!


----------



## Philip (Jul 10, 2008)

La usurpadora said:


> Το all over the place μου πέρασε από το μυαλό. Μαζί με το a bit, πιστεύεις ότι αν το έβλεπε ο Άγγλος ξεκρέμαστο θα καταλάβαινε;



Ο Άγγλος της γειτονιάς σας λέει ότι σαν αγγλικά είναι μια χαρά, μπορεί να είναι εν τάξει σαν απόδοση, αλλά χωρίς να δει κάτι για να καταλάβει το είδος του κειμένου δεν μπορεί να εκφέρει οριστική γνώμη


----------



## Theseus (Aug 4, 2016)

I came across this expression by chance in relation to the group but clearly the group's name is derived from this idiom. I looked it up on slang.gr but am still none the wiser. When I looked at IMAGES to provide perhaps some clarification one appeared of an upskirt view of some young lady's underwear with the caption αέρα πατέρα κιλότα φόρα παρτίδα - another equally obscure slang idiom! 
It is obvious, in my opinion, that the πατέρα just provides a pleasing rhyme but both idioms have completely foxed me. I am making very good progress in Greek but occasionally get stymied when I encounter slang expressions, whose explanation in Slang.gr is equally obscure, except for the general drift.:down:


----------



## Palavra (Aug 4, 2016)

I don't really agree with the definition given in Slang.gr; this expression usually means doing something by rushing headlong, without giving it much thought and without any organisation or structure whatsoever. You would say, for example, _Οι τράπεζες έδιναν δάνεια αέρα-πατέρα_ | _Αυτός είναι τελείως «αέρα-πατέρα», μην περιμένεις να σου οργανώσει τη συνάντηση_ | _Ήρθε για επίσκεψη από την Αθήνα αέρα-πατέρα, ούτε βαλίτσες έφερε ούτε τίποτα_ | _Αλλάζει η νομοθεσία αέρα-πατέρα, χωρίς ούτε μια μελέτη._


----------



## Theseus (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks, Palavra. What does φόρα παρτίδα mean in this context, the full version of the image I saw & only partly remembered:- αέρα πατέρα με την κιλότα φόρα παρτίδα?


----------



## Palavra (Aug 4, 2016)

Φόρα παρτίδα = out in the open, with everything out for everyone to see. It's not necessarily explicit, as it is here. You could say, for example, _Έβγαλε όλα τα μυστικά της οικογένειας φόρα παρτίδα_.


----------



## Theseus (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks again, palavra. I like the quote underneath your post: I read an article recently which claimed that people are becoming less and less intelligent on the grounds that more Intelligent people have fewer children whereas the opposite is true of the less intelligent. Unfortunately, I am one of six children, all of whom have proved very talented in their own field. I cannot say that about myself - I am aware of the very Greek concept of ὕβρις.!


----------

